# GSM data still not working on ICS



## ep0xcc (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi all! I've flashed LiquidSmooth v1.5.1(It's 1.6 Beta1 in build.prop) on D2G. I'm a GSM user, and the GSM data dosen't work. The data logo shows on the status bar for about 2 seconds and then disappears.

Here's parts of the radio log, the full log can be found at http://tny.cz/9dfec40d.


```
<br />
D/GSM	 ( 1859): [GsmDCT] onDataStateChanged(ar): Found ConnId=0 newState=DataCallState: {version=4 status=0 retry=-1 cid=0 active=2 type='IP' ifname='ppp0' addresses=[] dnses=[] gateways=[]}<br />
D/GSM	 ( 1859): setLinkProperties: UnknownHostException java.net.UnknownHostException: no address for ifname=ppp0[/color]<br />
D/GSM	 ( 1859): setLinkProperties: error clearing LinkProperties status=0 result=ERR_UnacceptableParameter  [/color]SetupResult.mFailCause=NONE<br />
D/GSM	 ( 1859): [GsmDC-1] updateLinkProperty failed : ERR_UnacceptableParameter  SetupResult.mFailCause=NONE<br />
D/GSM	 ( 1859): [GsmDCT] onDataStateChanged(ar): interface change, cleanup apns=[state=CONNECTED apnType=default]<br />
D/GSM	 ( 1859): [GsmDCT] onDataStateChanged: Data Activity updated to NONE. isAnyDataCallActive = true isAnyDataCallDormant = false<br />
D/GSM	 ( 1859): [GsmDCT] overall state is CONNECTED<br />
D/GSM	 ( 1859): [GsmDCT] cleanUpConnection: tearDown=true reason=dataEnabled<br />
D/GSM	 ( 1859): [GsmDCT] cleanUpConnection: tearing down<br />
D/GSM	 ( 1859): [ApnContext] setState: DISCONNECTING for type default, previous state:CONNECTED
```
The connection is established successfully, IP address is obtained correctly, but it seems that the phone disconnects itself because of java exception.

I read the posts of CM9, and this ROM had "ro.telephony.ignore.linkiperror=true" in build.prop.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

This ROM was not adapted for the Motorola radio glitch.

I highly doubt the developer cares, and I don't think this ROM is still being updated at all.

Also, your thread's title is way too generic. GSM mobile data does work on CM9 and other ROMs like AOKP and non-kanged Gummy.


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Gasai Yuno said:


> This ROM was not adapted for the Motorola radio glitch.
> 
> I highly doubt the developer cares, and I don't think this ROM is still being updated at all.
> 
> Also, your thread's title is way too generic. GSM mobile data does work on CM9 and other ROMs like AOKP and non-kanged Gummy.


I'm still trying to figure out why the kanged version of Gummy isn't gsm friendly if the non is. I wish I had a gsm data link to test on. That would make the process a lot easier.

I still plan to do a liquikang for the d2 and d2g. I just have other things I want to finish first. It would be nice if I knew how to fix the gsm data thing though so more users could benefit from the roms.


----------



## ep0xcc (Jan 22, 2013)

Gasai Yuno said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why the kanged version of Gummy isn't gsm friendly if the non is. I wish I had a gsm data link to test on. That would make the process a lot easier.
> 
> I still plan to do a liquikang for the d2 and d2g. I just have other things I want to finish first. It would be nice if I knew how to fix the gsm data thing though so more users could benefit from the roms.


Is the log message not helpful? I'm interested in the reason too


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

The various d2s are not droid 2s. There was never an official aokp for the droid 2. They were maintained and updated by x13thangelx.

Liquidsmooth 1.51 isn't my rom so I don't care so much. Mine are fixed thanks to gasai yuno. Have a few glitches yet but nothing major.

Sent from my r2d2


----------



## ep0xcc (Jan 22, 2013)

Dubbsy said:


> The various d2s are not droid 2s. There was never an official aokp for the droid 2. They were maintained and updated by x13thangelx.
> 
> Liquidsmooth 1.51 isn't my rom so I don't care so much. Mine are fixed thanks to gasai yuno. Have a few glitches yet but nothing major.
> 
> Sent from my r2d2


Thanks for your post. I'll try your AOKP v1.1 ROM soon.


----------

